
Avoiding the Politics of Code Review - douche
http://www.daedtech.com/avoiding-the-politics-of-code-review/
======
hawkice
"Avoiding politics" is impossible, as the author points out. Every attempt
only changes the politics. In this case, hopefully, towards strict focus on
smaller technical non-recurring issues that do not need to be fixed. I am not
convinced that is the ideal focus for politics. It can lead to petty behavior
and people routinely ignoring each other.

Everything in this comment applies to HN's no-politics week as well.

